# Chumming



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Since it seems about everyone is switching over to chumming now that the big ones are few and far between I was looking for some info. My Dad and I tried one time last year unsuccesfully and never tried again. I know on the charters they use razor clams and crush them in a bucket and mix with fish oil and water. But where can I buy the clams and how much. Is there a better sub then razor clams. We anchored around a fishy area and started a slick with a chum log and used chunks of alwife for our bait. We failed miserable. There were other boas near us tearing up though. So if anyone could lend me some info on effective stratigies for chumming this weekend you could probaly ho a ride, dont know if it will be sat or monday but will be out one of those days and then fish the pax naval base for croakers at night.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

the best replacement (well only chumable clam in my opinion) chowder clams. any seafood shop has them, farm fresh,food lion, kroger in the fresh seafood depts. even super wal-mart sometimes.....CHOWDER CLAMS - 4 TO 6 BUCKS A DOZEN.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Clams are more expensive. When you use bunker occasionally chuck some chunks over too and cast a lure back in the slick randomly. Have 2 rods with no weight, one with like a half ounce and one right on the bottom. The guts are the best part. Don't cast, just let a little line out at a time...when the bait is moving at the same speed as the chum you are doing well. The other boats may have been out chumming you cuase they had fresher bait or just put out more than you. Course putting too much out will screw you too. It is a messy science some times and other times it is too easy. Good luck, we 'll be out there too...light trolling, then chumming and always looking for birds. If you do get fresh bunker, don't dilute it with any fish oils. Put a big scoop in an empty bucket, put in some bay water (oatmeal consistency) and use that instead of chumming right out of the bucket/bushel. 

o h yeah, logs don't tend to be fresh and you'd be better off doing what you normally do if that's all yopu find. ideally you watch the guy grind it or know he just did grind it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Chum*

I use chum all the time. I make my own out of the trash fish I catch as well as clams and mackerel. Works well for me.


----------

